# Burn or Disc old hay field



## mrconley (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello folks,

So we are new to the farming world, we have a small hobby farm with a few acres of hay. The property was not maintained very well so we have tons of weeds in the field. Trying to grow grass for the cow's and maybe a mule. So my question is the field is about 7 acres and has clover and milk weed throughout and produces very little grass. Would you recommend using a disc and reseed, burning the field, or just a fertilizer? I am thinking just replanting Kentucky 31.

Thoughts and thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

What does the soil test say?


----------



## mrconley (Jul 6, 2020)

To be honest we havent pulled one yet. Maybe we just need to start there and have a lot more answers.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mrconley said:


> To be honest we havent pulled one yet. Maybe we just need to start there and have a lot more answers.


One of the best 'investments' (soil testing) you can make in your proposed hay field. With proper fertilization and mowing, natural (native) species might thrive.  Then start researching rotational grazing to maximize your pasture and hay production acreage.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In meantime start clipping it to stop weeds from going to seed - clipping just means cutting it high.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in clay soil. Burn is the cheap way out and currently county has burn ban anyway....helps you to make up your mind. Best way is to incorporate that dry matter to aid in humus development which aids in percolation, aeration and easier for roots to grow in softer matter.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Or do a chemical burndown with glyphosate and 2-4d. This will kill most everything and then you could plow or disc it in after about a week.....or burn it off with fire. Fire definitely makes for a clean field to apply equipment to.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Vol said:


> Or do a chemical burndown with glyphosate and 2-4d. This will kill most everything and then you could plow or disc it in after about a week.....or burn it off with fire. Fire definitely makes for a clean field to apply equipment to.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You have to be careful with burning especially if you have not had any experience. Fire can get away from you and that is not good. Chemical burn down sounds good then plow and prepare a good seed bed. That will help get a better pasture. You will more than likely have to spray to kill the weeds but you will have an established pasture/hay meadow.


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

Is this a new field or have you had it awhile? If you intend to just use it for pasture you may find dialing in the right grazIng pressure to be your best bet. Too little or too much can do bad things. FYI- my cows love milk weed and clover. In fact I try to frost seed a little red and white clover into my pasture every year. What’s wrong with clover?


----------



## mrconley (Jul 6, 2020)

Well funny you say that. We have red and white clover pretty heavy in half the field, milk weed is starting to really take a large corner. Had a few people tell me that the clover will make the cattle bloat. I had in the back of my mind to just fertilize and mow it back a few times before trying to bale again. The field is well established and has no fencing for grazing at the moment. Was going to keep it just for baling and no grazing. Gonna take a soil sample first and send it off in the next few days. Heavy clay out this way.


----------



## Chase72 (Nov 12, 2017)

What I've done in the past is just disc it over and replant it but spray grazeon onto the fields or have it mixed in with fertilizer and that will kill most weeds, at least the broad leaf ones


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

Bloat from baled clover hay?? Does your climate allow for adequate drying?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Hayit said:


> Bloat from baled clover hay?? Does your climate allow for adequate drying?


No such thing.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Cattle do much better on clover than grass. If it's in need of oversowing hire someone to direct drill some ryegrass into it.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

My cows ate around Milkweed. I hate it. I hate getting the neighbor's little parachutes too....because they don't maintain their places and have abundant MW.


----------

